# Bleeding.... is this normal?????



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys.... m e again Lol,

It has now been 5 days since had my lap and i have started bleeding... I did on the day of op bleed a little afterwards but not even for  a day..... Now its been 5 days im slightly concerned as have started bleeding again, is this normal?

I have been up and about a little at home (finding it very hard to sit down all day).... maybe this has something to do with it.

ALSO....Another questions whilst im on here, Lol......

QUEST..... How long after lap do you have to wait before having sex again, Lol.....? as i am due to ovulate in about 11 days time, i dont feel 100% as yet, but im thinking that it may cause infection or something/ pelvic infection inside from where they removed the tube....


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Is there anybody who would know this as slightly concerned and worried and in more pain now then before.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am sorry i am not sure, i did not bleed like that after my lap, .. if i were you i would ring NHS direct for advice


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not sure either my lap was yeas ago so i cant remember when i bled


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Arrrggghhhh!!!!! 
Im in more pain the last 2 days than i were when i had it done...... They are like cramping pains either side of tummy, very strong ones.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

how long after can you have sex? Lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

do you have painfull periods mayee the ops messed with your cycle? im not sure when you can have nookie lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Leighsa, sorry you're having a nightmare after your lap.  I had a lap & hysteroscopy at the same time so didn't feel like sex for a couple of weeks.  I wasn't told I couldn't just didn't want to.
I don't think i bled after the lap except for on the day itself.

Sorry I can't be of more help.  I agree with Popsi, probably best to call NHS direct this evening if you're worried.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have to say the way your feeling i would rule nookie out until your body has healed, and would ring for advice


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks guys...Miriam i dont normally get painful periods and on tues when i had the lap i were on day 3 of my cycle (only eva come on for 2 days)....

so i had my period prior to op so dnt think its me period.... its strange as i bled yesterday and now i have nothing there at all.
Think ill leave the sex for a while just dnt wanna miss my Ovulation this month as im hoping that lap/dye may of flushes my tube clear. xxxx

Ill call nhs dorect tomorrow if still in pain.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hmmm strange ... best bet is to phone and ask ...dont worry tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it could be your period as a lap can mess up your cycle as can stress

you can have sex once you feel ready hun. Hunni with only one blocked tube it really is pointless timing intercourse around ovulation, i know its hard to realise that ivf is the only way and believe me i understand as ive been there and have i fully accepted it well if im honest probably not. 

My ops were one of the hardest things i have ever done 

how is the bleeding today?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, im now no longer bleeding but (sorry for too much info) have brown discharge, i havent called NHS direct yet as im due to have stiches out tomrrow at gp surgery so will spk to them then. I think i may have an infection or something which is causing the discharge, im not sure?

Im also getting pains either side of tummy they are like, ya know when you have a stich but very painful.
Think ill spk to doctor tomrrow whilst im there and ill let you know how i get on. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

brown blood is old blood and is probably just what is coming away after the op but i too would ask your gp. very doubtful thats its an infection unless you have smelly or funny coloured discharge


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks hun, think ill spk to gp tomoz as it is kinda that way... Lol....
Ill let ya know how i get on, also still in alot of pain if i dnt take my painkillers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leighsa

did your gp check you out? 

hope you stitches came out without any problem


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiya love, yeah stitches were ok, although it hurt, Lol......
Gp said were prob getting the pains still because of the constipation, for the last 2 days i have been back to normal out and about and feeling alot better.  I have PM'd you hun. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i could go for ages after my op the painkillers cause constipation yuck

glad your ok


----------

